

Ask HN: Mailinglist provider for your MVP/Startup - rmoriz

What do you guys use to collect user/customer interest for your MVP?<p>Some sites I saw use Mailchimp.com, other ones just collecting the addresses in google docs.
======
sebg
It really depends on whether you are collecting emails or whether you are
collecting emails that you are then going to use as a list of people to
inform.

For collecting emails, you can setup a wufoo form in about 30 seconds and post
a link to the form from your website.

If you are collecting emails that you then want to be magically setup into a
list you can turn around to email out, it can be done with Mailchimp in less
than 5 minutes.

If you are following this advice:
(<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1697302>) then either one will work for
you very quickly.

------
NonEUCitizen
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1099646> [read beyond the top part of
page]

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=277834>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=203242>

